
Ask HN: Can I just use an open-source function in a SaaS tool I'm reselling? - chdaniel
Just a quick example for the sake of having an exapmle: say my (paid) SaaS wants to add video calls as a function.<p>I know Jitsi meet is free and open-source. Can I just package it in the SaaS I&#x27;m selling? Of course, naming the fact that it&#x27;s Jitsi wouldn&#x27;t be a problem, as I&#x27;m not making a video calling SaaS.
======
rwdim
yep, subject to the terms of their license and attribution requirements.

